# First Official Photos of the Audi R15



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has released the first shot of their new R15 prototype racecar. The front shot shows lines we caught earlier this week via AutoSport - a radical new design from previous Audi LMP1s. We've cropped to specific detail areas of the car as well and it can all be found in the photo gallery. More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: First Official Photos of the Audi R15 ([email protected])*

WOW what a dramatic difference visually compared to the R10. The R15 looks much smaller and lower overall body height than the R10.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: First Official Photos of the Audi R15 (ProjectA3)*

Appearently, at least one Audi R15 will be at Sebring by Saturday, March 14th. Both cars will be at Sebring by Monday the 16th as well for an offical launch per Martin Spetz from the Last Turn Club site(on the 10-Tenths forum).


----------

